# We Have A New 2013 Outback 230Rs With A Bunk Issue.



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

We purchased a new Outback 230RS from Holman Rv in Ohio. After a 1000+ mile round trip we really like this camper. It is perfect for us except the bunk size says its 34" x 74" which is fine but that is only for the bottom bunk. The top bunk is only 28" wide and my daughter feels like it's too narrow and she's going to fall out. I called Outback and was told specs can change at any time and the narrower bed is what we get. They said I can purchase another bottom bunk and put it on the top but all the cost was on me and they don't recommend it. Any suggestions? Thanks

I should add that it's not really a defect or problem with the unit, it's just not what was advertised it was.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

How bout a bed rail?


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

I bought mine from Holmans also but had to take 1500 mile drive







Good choice in RV!!!
My kids are 5&7 so not a big deal now while their small. I built a bed rail/ladder from PVC. Gave them a little more safety and room.
My future plan is to open the faux leather trim carefully. Attach an 6" extension to the aluminum sub-framing. And get a bigger foam pad. The edge would be even with the window. A little wider than bottom bunk. Because another problem is the curvature of the front end cap does make the top bunk feel smaller. This will also cause the extended top bunk not to fully close upwards as it hits the ceiling then. Might end up lowering both so there is more situp space. Someday...

Another upgrade, I purchased a 1 1/2" King size foam topper and cut it to fit the bunks. They say it's better than their home beds.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I too had the same issue with our upper bunk. Check out this link and scroll down some to see the extension I made. So far, my 16 year old daughter still fits in it.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=29921&view=&hl=bbwb&fromsearch=1
bbwb


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

bbwb said:


> I too had the same issue with our upper bunk. Check out this link and scroll down some to see the extension I made. So far, my 16 year old daughter still fits in it.
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=29921&view=&hl=bbwb&fromsearch=1
> bbwb


 That is the perfect. Nicely done bbwb. Looks like Keystone moved the window up for 2012 models.


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

cdawrld said:


> I bought mine from Holmans also but had to take 1500 mile drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you got a pic of the bed rail/ladder? I thought my bed looked like it was made from a hollow core door, not aluminum. Maybe I need a better look.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Dirt Race Fans said:


> I bought mine from Holmans also but had to take 1500 mile drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you got a pic of the bed rail/ladder? I thought my bed looked like it was made from a hollow core door, not aluminum. Maybe I need a better look.
[/quote]

Here is some of my mods. My link
The ladder is tested at 165lbs. vertical climb weight.


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

cdawrld said:


> I bought mine from Holmans also but had to take 1500 mile drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you got a pic of the bed rail/ladder? I thought my bed looked like it was made from a hollow core door, not aluminum. Maybe I need a better look.
[/quote]

Here is some of my mods. My link
The ladder is tested at 165lbs. vertical climb weight.
[/quote]








, Mine is just like one shown. I will have to do a similar mod. Looks easier than I thought. Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I added these rails for the upper bunks beds to keep the kids from falling out. It also does a good job of keeping their bedding in place. We wrapped them in leather from a local fabric store and it looks really nice. Used three "L brackets along the bed and one more "L" bracket attached to the wall. These are very stable and the boys use them to pull themselves into bed. It looks like they are too short, but there is also 3" of memory foam on the bed, so when the kids get into the bed they sink down.​


----------

